

New PC Operating System, Looking for Partners - MusicOS

I wrote the LoseThos 64-bit Operating System,  http://www.losethos.com, looking for partners.  tdavis@losethos.com
======
logn
Here's a reasonable and compassionate explanation of the author:
<http://qaa.ath.cx/LoseThos.html>

Be nice and try to empathize. We're all people, some just don't use the
vernacular of our times.

MusicOS, I'm very much into computer music. See my homepage for my creative
projects at <http://charstr.com> . If you'd like to collaborate on audio
software, please get in touch with me there.

~~~
nr_jeffs
Let me say that LoseThos is far and away the most impressive operating system
I've seen come out of the hobbyist scene. I don't think anything else even
comes close and for one man to do what you've done is no small feat. I'd love
to help you out in anyway I possibly could, I'm no Terry Davis but If there is
documentation and a TODO shoot me an email at nicholas.jeffs@yahoo.com

------
dgunn
This is the most confusing landing page I've ever seen. I honestly have no
idea what to think of this person. Does anyone have any info on him?

------
longjohnbenton
This guy seems to be mentally unstable.

~~~
dbaupp
His old account[1] has been hell-banned for a while.

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=losethos>

